# Crankbait making video.



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

For those of you who have interest in making your own crankbaits, here is a video that may interest you. This video shows one method of building a crankbait using a through wire construction method. The example shown is a balsa bait, but the same method can be used on other woods as well. (although the sanding and shaping process takes longer) I use many of these same techniques with the exception that I maintain a visual center line on my blanks throughout the entire process. Eye screw hook hardware is another method that can be used instead of the one piece wire construction. I also prefer lead shot belly weight where this video is showing the ballast made of brass. The video is in 2 parts. This is part 1


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Another video with some important details missing from the one above. Starting a bait using square wood and drawing a center line is a must. I see a lot of tutorials on bait making that don't emphasize this. You can't just eyeball your center line and holes on a piece of non square wood and expect it to swim correctly.


----------



## snaggletooth (Nov 30, 2015)

Good info


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great stuff. Eyes.

Solar just posted a YouTube video showing how he carves one of his jerk bait models. He puts incredible detail into them by hand with a small razor knife and then makes a mold from the master model. He carves the mouth, gills, and each individual scale one at a time!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

vc1111 said:


> Great stuff. Eyes.
> 
> Solar just posted a YouTube video showing how he carves one of his jerk bait models. He puts incredible detail into them by hand with a small razor knife and then makes a mold from the master model. He carves the mouth, gills, and each individual scale one at a time!


Yeah, I watched that video. Mikko has some amazing skills and patience to be sure. The way he relief carves his scales to make them 3-D is incredible. He uses a lot of maple, which seems to be a good wood for detail carving. That's one wood I haven't messed with yet. Tupelo is another one that is on my list of woods to acquire. They both seem to be great for detail work.


----------

